# Price of red diesel at the moment please?



## kerilli (8 January 2010)

can someone tell me roughly what this is, I can't find a local petrol station that does it (don't laugh, local one at my last place sold red diesel to canal boat people etc) and I think local farmer is ripping me off at £1 a litre...!
am i totally wrong? thankyou!


----------



## LauraWheeler (8 January 2010)

I think you are being ripped off. Not entirely shore but i think i heard someone say it was about 40p.
(Someone correct me if i'm wrong please  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## teddyt (8 January 2010)

Cant remember exactly but £1 a litre sounds high. Do you have a boat yard near you? Or a heating oil depot? Maybe ring them.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (8 January 2010)

i don't mind paying the £1 a litre....

but, for the future, i am pretty sure i regularly drive past a petrol station that sells it. i will scour my brain cell to remember for you... 

p.s. i have snot. thank you muchly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## 1275gta (8 January 2010)

just paid 52p litre for 1000l dilevery


----------



## M_G (8 January 2010)

In June it was 65p  according to  Times online


----------



## JamesEarwaker (8 January 2010)

Its gone up in the last 6 months and i think it still is going up but at the moment, its anywhere between 43-49p a litre, i payed 44p a litre about a month ago for 1000L. I think ill be paying more next time but its worth to ring a few first.


----------



## Shipley (8 January 2010)

My Oh pays 41 - 42p he is a transport company so they buy a lot he has never paid more than a 50p a litre


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
i don't mind paying the £1 a litre....

but, for the future, i am pretty sure i regularly drive past a petrol station that sells it. i will scour my brain cell to remember for you... 

p.s. i have snot. thank you muchly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x 

[/ QUOTE ]

oh no, generous little me gave you my snot-affliction!

well, £1 a litre to top up the mini-digger tomorrow will still be less than they'd charge you to fill it up again...!
if you can remember where the garage is that sells it, i'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## DarkHorseB (8 January 2010)

Our last lot was in September at 46.55p excluding VAT
What is he charging you it for - work he has done in tractor or is he selling to you?


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
i don't mind paying the £1 a litre....

but, for the future, i am pretty sure i regularly drive past a petrol station that sells it. i will scour my brain cell to remember for you... 

p.s. i have snot. thank you muchly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x 

[/ QUOTE ]

oh no, generous little me gave you my snot-affliction!

well, £1 a litre to top up the mini-digger tomorrow will still be less than they'd charge you to fill it up again...!
if you can remember where the garage is that sells it, i'll be eternally grateful! 

thanks everyone, i thought it was a bit too steep, argh.


----------



## DarkHorseB (8 January 2010)

I think you need to find a not so greedy farmer then


----------



## scally (8 January 2010)

Have a bit left in our tank if you want to come and raid it, only using it to get the bonfire going at present.


----------



## JamesEarwaker (8 January 2010)

i bet if you phoned peak oil or alike they will give you better quote than £1 a litre!!!! Even if it is for a small amount


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Our last lot was in September at 46.55p excluding VAT
What is he charging you it for - work he has done in tractor or is he selling to you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

selling it to me, to put in a 20l container, to take to clipcloppop's to stick in mini-digger tomorrow!

thanks scally, totally forgot about yours, will fill it up from yours next time please!

is heating oil the same thing? is it all kerosene? i'm a right dunce about this stuff...


----------



## skye_and_i (8 January 2010)

the local garage in my village sells it for 59.9p litre which we use for the chipper (stathern). the jet garage in grantham is 79.9L . a mate of mine buys it in 25l drums from probot oil in melton, not sure what he's paying but doubt it anthing like £1 litre.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 January 2010)

Depends very much on how you buy it.  I used to get it in 45 gallon drums and was paying nearly 75 pence a litre - so put in a 600 litre tank and it now costs about 49 pence a litre.  But £1 a litre IS a bit of a rip-off!


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 January 2010)

Sorry but if you are caught with red deisel in your car and not a farmer, they go through the records you will end up with a hefty fine also the farmer who supplied you.


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry but if you are caught with red deisel in your car and not a farmer, they go through the records you will end up with a hefty fine also the farmer who supplied you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks for that, it is for my Gator (which is only used in my fields) and for a hired mini-digger.
i know the law and would not break it.


----------



## terrierliz (8 January 2010)

between 48 and 52p plus vat at the moment, if you order about 1000L


----------



## ramon valentine (13 November 2010)

From my local garage in Nefyn North Wales it is 79p per litre.


----------



## Mike007 (13 November 2010)

Kerosene/parrafin,is not the same as diesel.it is thinner and lacks the lubricating effect of diesel,so your injector pump will wear out quickly. I paid 54p a litre for 2000 litres recently.


----------

